# Road bike stem - 31.8mm clamp - black



## Moodyman (21 Jan 2012)

My road bike has a 110cm stem.

I feel a little stretched. Have measured this bike with my other bikes, and I reckon it's 2.5 to 3cms too long.

Was wondering if anyone has an 80 or 90cms stems lying around that I could try. Happy to pay towards it. Wanted to avoid buying a new stem to find it's not the right size.


----------



## Kestevan (23 Jan 2012)

I'll have a look in the shed tonight. I know theres a couple of stems in there I dont need... just not sure what size they are.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2012)

90 cms is a pretty long stem! 

If Kestevan can't help, then I may be able to. I have a 9 cm ITM stem in my junk box. I think you might also need to specify what diameter bars it is needed for, but I'd be happy to send the stem to you on the off chance it will fit. If you want it, PM me your details. If so, no need to pay me back - 'pay it forward' to another CC member when you get the chance to do one a favour.


----------



## Moodyman (25 Jan 2012)

Thanks for the offer Colin. The headset clamp is 28.6. Have sent you a PM with my details


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2012)

I don't have a pair of callipers to hand but the bars I used the stem on were ITM Super Italia Pro-260s and according to a search I just did, they are 25.9 mm at the clamping point, designed for use with either ISO (25.4 mm) or 'Italian' (26.0 mm) standard so you are out of luck with my stem - 31.8 mm is oversized so you'll need an oversized stem, sorry!


----------



## Moodyman (25 Jan 2012)

Thanks to checking Colin.


----------



## Kestevan (25 Jan 2012)

I've just had a look, Its a 90mm stem, but I'm pretty certain it's for the same size bars as Colins - i.e. 26mm standard bars.

Shame cos it's a nice 4 bolt Giant stem... better than the one on my bike TBH ----- may end up swapping it over this weekend


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Jan 2012)

I might have a 90mm to swap for a 110. It is for oversize bars which I assume is 31.8. I will check later though.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Jan 2012)

I have a 90 mm oversize stem ( i think ) in the garage if you still need one.


----------



## Moodyman (28 Jan 2012)

That'd be good Cyber. Have PM'd you my details if you manage to find it.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Jan 2012)

found it !!

a bbb oversize stem , in the post if you like it bung a few quid in a cancer charity box to cover postage .


----------

